
From Defeat, Rejection to Success - epi0Bauqu
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120940892966150319.html?mod=rss_Today's_Most_Popular
======
dpapathanasiou
The guys behind "Valley of Broken Dreams: A YC Postmortem" should read this.

